# house JMC was at?



## steve bellinger (Mar 19, 2012)

James i belive this is the house you came to.That's me on the left of the one pic, and that's a blurry pic of the great room i think i meet you in.Also a pic of the back porch[attachment=3190][attachment=3189][attachment=3188][attachment=3187]


----------



## JMC (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes I definately remember that house, it was a real buger to get to. Small world isn't it?


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 19, 2012)

What was a real buger was cutting in that roof.


----------



## JMC (Mar 19, 2012)

In my prime (framing days) those were the houses I lived for. 
I'm sure you had a lot of fun with it.


----------

